# CSIS Degree.. Opinions/Tips/Help



## bwins (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I am a future undergraduate and am looking at a Computer Science and Information Systems degree. And I have a few questions..

Is this degree in demand? Is it a good degree to get into? Should I get some work experience in school before applying to a big company?

The program I am looking at does a lot of Programming, and Math up to Calc II. It does a lot of VB, VB.net, Java, and C# programming wise. 

Any other useful bits of advice would be appreciated!!

Thanks

It is a Bachelor of Science degree if that makes any difference.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

most CS degrees focus on programing. I have a BS in Computer Science.

I do system administration.

Yes, work at your school .. it will be a big help.


----------

